# Ditch the Tricolour !!



## Pique318 (4 Oct 2007)

Kevin Myers article on the Irish tricolour

Here's an article to polarise opinion....

Personally, I would have no problem in ditching the Tricolour for something more distinctive and instantly recognisable as Irelands flag (instead of being confused with the Italian or Cote d'Ivoire flags).

The Harp is the obvious choice, or the Shamrock, but I'd hate to see Aer Lingus being our 'Flag Carrier', and the Leinster flag would be very close to the Harp on a background 'national' flag.

Ideas, opinions ?

And let's keep it friendly, ok ? 



ps, Someone should tell Myers that black is not a primary colour, and that green actually is !


----------



## Seagull (4 Oct 2007)

When did green become a primary colour? I was always taught blue, yellow and red, although it is possible to create a secondary yellow.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Oct 2007)

Pique318 said:


> Ideas, opinions ?


Leave well enough alone? Who cares if some national flags are confused with others? On the other hand if you want something instantly recognisable how about [broken link removed] although the primary colours might upset some people and the nation might have to become a franchisee first.


----------



## aonfocaleile (4 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Leave well enough alone?


 
Agreed!

Also, I'm quite attached to the true meaning of the Tricolour - peace between the two traditions on our island. Changing the national flag would require a referendum to amend the constitution (art 7


----------



## Carpenter (4 Oct 2007)

I think we should leave the flag well enough alone; AFAIK the three primary colours are: Red, Yellow and Blue (in printing terms: Magenta, Yellow and Cyan).  Black is not a colour as such....


----------



## ClubMan (4 Oct 2007)

Carpenter said:


> Black is not a colour as such....


Indeed...


> *Black* is the shade of objects that do not reflect light in any part of the visible spectrum. Scientifically, black is not a hue (color); a black object absorbs all the colors of the visible spectrum and reflects none of them. This is sometimes confused with black being called 'a mixture of all colors', but that is not the case. In fact, an object emitting or reflecting all colors is perceived as white. Sometimes black is described as an "achromatic color"; in practice, black can be considered a color, e.g., the black cat or black paint.


----------



## Vanilla (4 Oct 2007)

I definitely think there's something in this. I think we should set up a body to enquire into the legality of changing, engage very expensive pr and media consultants to run a campaign and canvas public opinion, not listen to it, order a billion new flags from a hugely expensive company ( with links to at least one of our ministers) before deciding it was a huge mistake and yet another waste of public funds. I'd like to be chairperson of the body appointed to deal with this, at a large salary plus expenses, and I vow I will take at least 10 years before I do anything much at all.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Oct 2007)

How about a text/phone driven competition on _RTÉ _on Sunday nights? _"You're a Flag"_ or something like that? Just surreptitiously rig the competition and hit people for twice the quoted text/phone charges and we'll soon also make up for all that lost stamp duty revenue this year.


----------



## elefantfresh (4 Oct 2007)

You can be sure our beloved leader has a plan already lined up to sort out that deficit Clubman!


----------



## Purple (4 Oct 2007)

Why not do what Aer lingus did and pay some smart lad a fortune so that they can come up with the idea of tilting the colour bands a bit?


----------



## Pique318 (4 Oct 2007)

Why bother, is the flag copyrighted ?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Oct 2007)

Purple said:


> Why not do what Aer lingus did and pay some smart lad a fortune so that they can come up with the idea of tilting the colour bands a bit?


Or just keep the flag and tilt all flagpoles at an angle? No charge for that advice - I am just honoured to serve my country.


----------



## elefantfresh (4 Oct 2007)

> I am just honoured to serve my country.



Truly, a King amongst men.


----------



## Betsy Og (4 Oct 2007)

I could see it being changed but maybe in the context of a 32 county "state", Amhran na bFhiann (sp?) would also go and we'd re-join the commonwealth. Dont know if the "prize" of 32 together would be worth it.

I like the flag and even if it gets replaced its not like it cant and wont be reproduced - I dont know if the conderate flag has any status anymore but those that hold it dear still wave it. As regards alternatives - a gold harp on a dark green flag would seem to be the obvious choice (and I'm sure Guinness would be delira too!)

Other points:
I cant know why Myers would want red & blue etc., absolutely no link to the country.
Anyone else a bit peeved that the tricolour has been hijacked by the Shinners and that for a long time (& still??) to be seen with a tricolour would nearly mark you out as a "republican".

.... and the big question... how would "Davy Keogh says hello" and "Fleurys of Ballymuckage (fictitious)" look on this new flag ??


----------



## cole (4 Oct 2007)

Often thought that the St Patricks Blue (in the Dail) would lend a nice backdrop to a gold harp.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Oct 2007)

Betsy Og said:


> I dont know if the conderate flag has any status anymore


The what?


----------



## almo (5 Oct 2007)

You have to wonder about the thoughts behind the article when it's from the same man who said "The soldiers song is a disgrace in international terms"; Who recently said "Ireland's call has no place in the international arena" and then wrote a wonderful article congratulating Argentina in a way that even Dunph in his most blinkered and sickeningly odd way wouldn't dare to utter.

If we change due to mix ups, then:  all those horizontalists need to change to:  Holland, Luxemburg.  Austria and Latvia; Russia, Serbia, Croatia (take away the emblems and then what).  Australia, New Zealand and other ex-British holdings (stroll by a marina and can you tell what is from the BIV etc?).

If we're going to change I'm for something along the lines of the 'Stans, not Mr. Staunton or Vanilla not-Nice, but Turkmenistan, Kazakhstan etc.  They have interesting anthems and flags, and for us....

A green flag, a leprechaun, crock of gold, pint of guinness, hurley and brown envelope.


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Oct 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I definitely think there's something in this. I think we should set up a body to enquire into the legality of changing, engage very expensive pr and media consultants to run a campaign and canvas public opinion, not listen to it, order a billion new flags from a hugely expensive company ( with links to at least one of our ministers) before deciding it was a huge mistake and yet another waste of public funds. I'd like to be chairperson of the body appointed to deal with this, at a large salary plus expenses, and I vow I will take at least 10 years before I do anything much at all.





ClubMan said:


> How about a text/phone driven competition on _RTÉ _on Sunday nights? _"You're a Flag"_ or something like that? Just surreptitiously rig the competition and hit people for twice the quoted text/phone charges and we'll soon also make up for all that lost stamp duty revenue this year.


Don't forget to build in €700K-odd to the costings for ongoing [broken link removed].


----------



## ClubMan (5 Oct 2007)

almo said:


> If we're going to change I'm for something along the lines of the 'Stans, not Mr. Staunton or Vanilla not-Nice, but Turkmenistan, Kazakhstan etc.


_Hibernistan_?


----------



## almo (5 Oct 2007)

Now that is better thn I ever could have imagined!!!

I'm surprised you haven't suggested changing to flag to a red and black mix?  

IMHO I'd like to leave well enough alone.  I've yet to see the flag they were using in France for the world cup, but I don't know if Mr. Myers gets out of the country so often, well, UK aside, as the tricolour is a very recognisable symbol of Ireland, and gets a fair bit of goodwill!



ClubMan said:


> _Hibernistan_?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Oct 2007)

almo said:


> I've yet to see the flag they were using in France for the world cup


Wonder no more:


----------



## Vanilla (5 Oct 2007)

almo said:


> You have to wonder about the thoughts behind the article when it's from the same man who said "The soldiers song is a disgrace in international terms"; Who recently said "Ireland's call has no place in the international arena" and then wrote a wonderful article congratulating Argentina in a way that even Dunph in his most blinkered and sickeningly odd way wouldn't dare to utter.
> 
> If we change due to mix ups, then: all those horizontalists need to change to: Holland, Luxemburg. Austria and Latvia; Russia, Serbia, Croatia (take away the emblems and then what). Australia, New Zealand and other ex-British holdings (stroll by a marina and can you tell what is from the BIV etc?).
> 
> ...


 

I need a translator.


----------



## Betsy Og (5 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> The what?


 

I left out the "fed". Mea culpa.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Oct 2007)

Betsy Og said:


> I like the flag and even if it gets replaced its not like it cant and wont be reproduced - I dont know if the con*[fed]*derate flag has any status anymore but those that hold it dear still wave it.





Betsy Og said:


> I left out the "fed". Mea culpa.


It never had any official status according to this.


> What is now often called "The Confederate Flag" or "The Confederate Battle Flag" (actually a combination of the Battle Flag's colors with the Second Navy Jack's design), despite its never having historically represented the CSA as a nation, has become a widely recognized symbol of the South. It is also called the "rebel" or "Dixie" flag ...


----------



## rabbit (5 Oct 2007)

almo said:


> A green flag, a leprechaun, crock of gold, pint of guinness, hurley and brown envelope.


 
lol at least not as offensive to some as the tricolour.


----------



## Guest127 (6 Oct 2007)

An Post tried this a few years ago. Put the flag of Ivory Coast on Paddys day cards.


----------



## potnoodler (6 Oct 2007)

Please no more Kevin Myers links, keep his poison to that bigoted rag he writes on.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2007)

He writes for a few publications as far as I know. Which one are you referring to?


----------



## almo (7 Oct 2007)

indo


----------



## Purple (7 Oct 2007)

potnoodler said:


> Please no more Kevin Myers links, keep his poison to that bigoted rag he writes on.


 It's that bigoted rag or the biased, hypocritical morally superior one? Not much of a choice of Irish broad sheet daily’s is there?


----------



## almo (7 Oct 2007)

Well, when you have Eoghan Harris writing glorious stories about our glorious leader, and then is appointed a senator, and gets even more poetical in his praise of our glorious leader, you have to raise an eyebrow


----------



## rabbit (7 Oct 2007)

The words of Bob Geldofs old song comes to mind "Banana Republic ..."


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2007)

rabbit said:


> The words of Bob Geldofs old song comes to mind "Banana Republic ..."


Speak for yourself (and _Sir Bob_?).


----------



## almo (8 Oct 2007)

NO, not Banana republic, Spudland maybe?


----------



## Purple (8 Oct 2007)

almo said:


> Well, when you have Eoghan Harris writing glorious stories about our glorious leader, and then is appointed a senator, and gets even more poetical in his praise of our glorious leader, you have to raise an eyebrow



I know, it is a bit like what Hugo Chavez does but I don't have a huge problem with people who declare their biases. What gets to me is journalists who try to maintain a pretense of balance while their writing is blatantly biased. 
For example I don't have a problem with the pontifications of Fintan O'Toole as he is open about his socialism and his dislike (or perhaps hatred is a better word?) of Fianna Fail and everything it stands for. Therefore when he writes from his position of Buddha-like enlightened moral perfection we at least know that since he has transcended our realm of human imperfection and so is simply trying to show us the way to a state of socialist rapture. If only all higher beings were as interventionist.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Oct 2007)

Purple said:


> I know, it is a bit like what Hugo Chavez does


Eh!?!


----------



## Purple (8 Oct 2007)

The media there is either a mouth piece for Hugo or for, in the majority of cases, the opposition. There is very little real independent reporting. That's according to a mate of mine from Caracas. I'm no expert o the region so I am open to correction.


----------

